# Too tall for most horses? Ugh



## JRoyalimage (Aug 21, 2015)

hey guys! I went riding today with some friends. I got to ride a. Huge 18h Percheron today and I've never been on a horse that big. I'm a pretty tall guy. I'm 6'4 but only about 170lbs. So I'm very slim. My horses are 15h and 15.2h. And my legs to hang down pretty far (like embarrassingly far) on them. I never feel like I'm too heavy for my horses but I definitely feel too tall. The big guy I rode today made me actually feel like I was riding a horse my size lol. I love my horses and I know that I cannot afford an 18h horse in the near (or distant) future. Especially considering I'm only a trail rider. I don't compete or anything. So spending the big bucks on a horse just seems silly to me at this point. I've actually considered driving instead of riding because I get self conscious about how I look on most horses lol. 
Have any of you ever rode horses that were too small? Just curious.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well my son's former better half is 6.4 , just like you, and rides Arabian reiners
Yes, a 'woman, who is very tall!She does fine on them


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My son is 6'4". He has no problem riding an Arab. He would probably feel better on a bigger horse, but he is not interested enough to spend the money.

If you ride trails, you are going to hit your head on stuff on a tall horse.

Don't worry about what other people think. Just have fun!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

First of all- don't think a taller horse is going to cost considerably more just because it's tall! Yes many of the taller breeds tend to be more expensive breeds (Warmbloods for ex) but that's DEFINITELY not a catch all as you saw.

Regardless- don't think about what other people think. You aren't too heavy for them and you aren't showing to be judged on how you look so why judge yourself?

Some horses don't like a tall rider and some riders don't like feeling tall. Do you fall into the latter category? Or are you just feeling self conscious? If you truly prefer a taller horse no reason not to consider one at whatever point, but as long as you and the horses are happy that is all that matters.

And I'm 5'3" so I can't really say that's an issue much. Feel a little tall on the pony (12.2) but that's mostly cause she's much smaller than the others! I've ridden tall horses plenty and honestly some I don't even feel small on it just depends on the horse.. but an 18hh Percheron I would probably NOT want to ride lol. Too much horse... A 17.3 TB sure lol, it's just so dependent. I've also ridden horses it was wide enough to be uncomfortable for me...but then again the 12.2 pony above takes up my leg better than that 17.3 example!

So do YOU feel uncomfortable on your horses? Or just self conscious about what others may think?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

A buddy of mine is 6'6", his brother is 6'4". Both are ranchers and 60 to 70% of their work, year round, is horseback. Neither rides especially tall horses.


----------



## JRoyalimage (Aug 21, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> So do YOU feel uncomfortable on your horses? Or just self conscious about what others may think?


It's really just me being self conscious. No one has ever called me out on being too tall for either of my horses. And the Percheron I rode was really wide and I felt like my legs were too far apart lol. She was just a driving horse but we popped a saddle on her because my friend only has ponies. She was very slow moving and very lazy.. honestly I prefer my own horses. Just more fun!


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

JRoyalimage said:


> It's really just me being self conscious. No one has ever called me out on being too tall for either of my horses. And the Percheron I rode was really wide and I felt like my legs were too far apart lol. She was just a driving horse but we popped a saddle on her because my friend only has ponies. She was very slow moving and very lazy.. honestly I prefer my own horses. Just more fun!


I have a percheron/qtr mare. Very wide, but powerful! She is only 15.3, but wide so that makes a difference.

It's not the size of the person riding it's the weight and balance. Ever watched John Wayne ride? You' never know how tall he was because he was so well balanced.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

JRoyalimage said:


> It's really just me being self conscious. No one has ever called me out on being too tall for either of my horses. And the Percheron I rode was really wide and I felt like my legs were too far apart lol. She was just a driving horse but we popped a saddle on her because my friend only has ponies. She was very slow moving and very lazy.. honestly I prefer my own horses. Just more fun!


Don't be self conscious  Like you said, riding is FUN. You and the horses are happy so that is that. And as said it's not at all uncommon to see taller men on smaller horses. Unless your legs are touching the ground I PROMISE you don't look silly! :cowboy:

Honestly with a good match you tend to not even notice. I know lots of times I've done a double take "he's THAT tall?!" or "the horse is THAT short?!"


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

If you are looking at horse breeds, check out Standardbreds (New Vocations has a great website with lots of choices)

Many are very tall and lanky and some are gaited. And....despite being racehorses, they are generally very, very sane. If you are tall and lanky, you'd look good on a horse built the same.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't worry about it. I just had a guy contact me about a horse I have for sale. He told me he'd just sold a Smart Little Lena mare because she was only 14.1 and he felt she was too short. I mentioned that this mare wasn't very tall but was stocky and took up leg well. Then I asked him, "How tall do you think you want your minimum height to be?". He said, "14.2 hh.". That's not a horse problem, it's a rider problem. Your horses sound very well suited to you and what you do. I guarantee nobody is looking at you and worrying about how tall your and your horses are. Most of them are worrying about how they're going to stay on theirs.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't worry about that!  As long as you are comfortable, that's what counts. I've rode horses that were 16-17hh and I'm only 5'2. Redz is 16hh! :lol: Last weekend I rode a draft for the first time in awhile, she was like 18hh! Did fine!
So I can understand how you feel, except you are tall of course. Don't worry, if they're looking and analyzing they have too much time on their hands. Keep riding & doing your thing!

And hey...ground mounting is a LOT easier when you're tall, you have the advantage. Me? Not so much. :rofl:


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

PoptartShop said:


> Don't worry about that!  As long as you are comfortable, that's what counts. I've rode horses that were 16-17hh and I'm only 5'2. Redz is 16hh! :lol: Last weekend I rode a draft for the first time in awhile, she was like 18hh! Did fine!
> So I can understand how you feel, except you are tall of course. Don't worry, if they're looking and analyzing they have too much time on their hands. Keep riding & doing your thing!
> 
> And hey...ground mounting is a LOT easier when you're tall, you have the advantage. Me? Not so much. :rofl:


I know what you mean! I'm constantly watching for convenient rocks, stumps and logs!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Blue said:


> I know what you mean! I'm constantly watching for convenient rocks, stumps and logs!


 one of greatest injustices in the riding world is tall peoples stirrups are closer to the ground!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

My hubby is just a tad under 6'4- and rode a 15H appy up until a year ago. He looked great on her. He now rides a 15.2H TWH and looks good on her as well. Neither of those horses is especially stocky.

I agree that it all self perception. Just enjoy the ride. If the horses hoof is hitting the bottom of your boot when it walks - then you may have an issue!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There are way more disadvantages to having a very tall horse.

First off, they are more likely to suffer with leg problems amd also wind problems. 
They are more difficult to mount from the ground. 
They are less likely to have good feet. 
Much easier to go under low branches and weave around trees on a smaller horse.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is Les Timmons, who I have taken clinics with. Not sure exactly how tall he is, but he certainly is not short. He is now riding cutting horses, and looks fine to me!
I took clinics with him, when I was more into reining and working cowhorse, and when les was showing working cowhorse, versus cutters


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My farrier is 6'4'' and had no issues riding my 13.3hh cowhorse for a commercial shoot. I wish I had the photos handy, I only got hard copies - But think about all the big and tall guys who ride little cutters. 

Those horses are almost never over 14.2, and they get rode by plenty of taller guys. Reiners too are not large, same story. 

Just ride your horse.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I think that as long as your boots don't wear out from dragging on the ground, you're ok  Especially at your weight.


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

Honestly, most tall horses are not expensive (expensive being 10k-25k) unless they are a purebred well trained "fancy-shmancy" type being sold by a trainer with a reputation for high priced and finished horses, eg. Warmbloods, Hanoverians, etc. I got my ottb for less than a thousand off 70-some acres. Granted I put a good few months into getting his feet and weight under control, and several months before even starting to canter him, but that allowed me to fine-tune his training to me. He clears 17 hands, and is has a good leg to barrel ratio, meaning he's not 75% legs with an itty-bitty body perched on top. He is _slightly _forwards at the knee, and his withers are basically a shark fin, but he's plenty athletic and has cleared large (5ft +) fences without issue and done 5 or 6 hrs on varying terrain at walk, trot, canter and a full gallop. I'm only 5', so I don't have issues hitting trees when he goes under, but you may encounter that sort of thing being so tall... 

Long story short: You could easily spend 2k on a tall horse and get 5 times the training my gelding had, and enjoy riding something you feel is an appropriate size. If I were you, I would shoot for a draft cross if possible. Partially because the wider horse won't put your legs so straight (who wants to sit on a 2x4??) and partially because a cross will typically cost less than something purebred. Crossbreeds in general (horses, dogs, etc) tend to suffer less issues related to genetics and from their build as well, so you would have that going for you


----------

